# Laufzeiterwartungen



## Mokkochristo (19. Jan 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein folgendes Problem mit der Berechnung von Laufzeiten bei verschiedenen Codings.

1. Select * vs. Inner Join -> Da weiß ich ja, dass der Inner Join schneller ist, da die Anzahl der DB-Zugriffe minimiert wird und somit der inner join schneller ist.

Aber was ist bei folgenden Fällen?

2. Fall SELECT UPDATE vs SELECT CHECK
3. Fall SELECT * vs. SELECT DOMNAME
4. Fall SELECT CHECK vs. UPDATE

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------

